# Hilfe mein PC geht nicht mehr an !!!



## PaddyG2s (3. Juni 2009)

Hey,

wollte gerade mittag an meinen PC gehen und dann geht er nicht an. Habe gestern abend noch mit ihm gearbeitet und jetzt geht er nicht mal mehr an. Was kann ich jetzt machen ??? 

Danke schonmal im vorraus!!!!!


----------



## AdeE (3. Juni 2009)

Tag,

was passiert denn, wenn du ihn anmachen willst? Drehen sich irgendwelche Lüfter? Läuft die Festplatte an? Irgendwelche Töne vom Speaker?


----------



## PaddyG2s (3. Juni 2009)

gar nix. Kein lüfter, nix. 
Hab gerade gemerkt das an der GraKa hinten ein LED ist der nicht blinkt was er eigentlich immer tut. Kann das damit zu tuen haben ??? Kann ein Pc ohnr GraKa starten ?? 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, bin voll verzweifelt


----------



## DJTuzla (3. Juni 2009)

Versuch mal die BIOS Baterie für 5min rauszunehmen. Tu sie wieder rein. Es sollte funktionieren.


----------



## mr_sleeve (3. Juni 2009)

=D haste alle Kabel überprüft? is Ram drinn? Haste en Netzteil was du mal Provisorisch verwenden kannst?


----------



## PaddyG2s (3. Juni 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Hast Strom an der Steckdose alle Stecker drinne (evt Steckerleiste aus) und den I/O Schalter an (da LED aus ist)? Ist mir schonmal passiert
> 
> Gruß



Alle stecker sind drin, auch der Sromstecker ^^ 

Hab jetzt Batterie für 5 min raus aber keine besserung. Was kann ich noch vresuchen ? Wiso geht des heute nicht, gester ging alles noch perfekt


----------



## PaddyG2s (3. Juni 2009)

ich nicht aber ein Vater. Was soll ich damit machen ? Kann man das reparieren oder brauche ich ein neues NT.


----------



## PaddyG2s (3. Juni 2009)

ok das werde ich heute abend testen wenn mein vater zuhaus is. Werde euch dann berichten wenn ich zeit habe ! 

P.S Heute geht mein Pc nicht und morgen kommt mein Lüfter, ich könnte heulen


----------



## PaddyG2s (3. Juni 2009)

Problem wurde gelöst !!! *freu*
Ich hab mal die Sata Ports getauscht von HDD und Laufwerk und dann mal gestartet und siehe da ..... es geht!!! 

Trotzdem vielen vielen Danke für eure Hilfe ^^ 
MFG PADDYG2s


----------



## Tobi209 (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo habe das selbe problem habe schon ein neues netzteil drin und es geht immer noch nich jemand noch ne idee? würde mich über hilfe freuen.

jetzt schon mal danke


----------

